# peer to peer



## Felix (25. Okt 2004)

Hi   ,
ich will einen P2P Chat programmieren!
Leider hab ich noch nie P2P programmiert  
und kenne keine Javaklassebibliotek, die P2P unterstützt  
und ich hab ewig im Internet gesucht und nix gefunden :cry: ...

Könnt ihr mir helfen?
MFG
Felix :###


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2004)

http://www.jxta.org/


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Okt 2004)

Guck doch auch mal in die JLiB (Java Link Base) hier auf dem Forum, dort findest Du sicher auch etwas


----------

